# mon emac 1.25ghz se fige



## shinkansen (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J ai un emac blanc (grosse bete) mais depuis peu l ecran se fige a differnets moments... je dois redemarrer. Qqun a t il une solution?

merci


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est le problème de certaines séries de emac 1,25.  Carte mère HS, et plus de programme de garantie Apple.
C'est réparable en changeant les condensateurs sur la carte mère

Ton sujet aurait été plus à sa place *Là * (mais y'aura bien un modo pour s'occupper de ça ... )


----------



## shinkansen (26 Juillet 2010)

ce n est pas un probleme de memoire?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

Peu de chances. Ni de disque dur ou autre.
pour vérifier, ouvre la trappe mémoire, tu as deux condos à coté des slots (à l'opposé de la pile). Au moins un des 2 (sinon les deux) doit être gonflé et suintant un liquide marron.
Si tu sais enlever le capot, il y en a toute une série sur le coté de la carte mère. vérifie leur aspect.


----------



## shinkansen (26 Juillet 2010)

exact!!!! bon sang de B... est ce que je peux les changer ? est possible de les reparer soit meme? Est ce que ca marchera apres?
Une autre solution?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

shinkansen a dit:


> exact!!!! bon sang de B... est ce que je peux les changer ? est possible de les reparer soit meme?



le simple fait de poser la question induit que tu ne peux pas les changer toi même ... 



shinkansen a dit:


> Est ce que ca marchera apres?



Il est possible de réparer la carte, si tu as l'outillage, les condensateurs et la connaissance en soudure. (ou quelqu'un qui a tout ça)



shinkansen a dit:


> Une autre solution?


Vendre ton emac un petit prix  (envoie moi un MP si tu choisis cette option ...)


----------



## shinkansen (26 Juillet 2010)

merci pour les reponses... je vais operer la bete et te tiendrai au courant.

a+


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

MP envoyé


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Juillet 2010)

shinkansen a dit:


> exact!!!! bon sang de B... est ce que je peux les changer ? est possible de les reparer soit meme? Est ce que ca marchera apres?
> Une autre solution?



oui , trouver une cm d occasse sur ebay ou dans  des annonces 
C est assez facile a changer


----------



## Pamoi (26 Juillet 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> oui , trouver une cm d occasse sur ebay ou dans  des annonces
> C est assez facile a changer


exact. 
Pas obligé d'ailleurs de trouver une 1,25. une 1,0 ou 1,42 conviendrait tout pareil (physiquement, s'entend)


----------



## shinkansen (27 Juillet 2010)

Combien pensez vous que cela puisse couter une carte mère? Je n en ai pas trouvé sur ebay.
Je suis passé a la phase déssoudage...reste à trouver les condos.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2010)

Les condensateurs c'est soit des 1000 uF 6.3 V ou des 1800 uF 6.3 V (Enfin, Pamoi s'y connait mieux que moi )

Mais faut faire très attention à la THT en sommeil sur l'eMac.

Et trouver une carte logique c'est au petit bonheur la chance, faut regarder tous les jours!


----------



## Pamoi (27 Juillet 2010)

c'est des 1800 uF 6.3 V, mais des 2200 uF 6.3 V font aussi bien l'affaire (et plus faciles à trouver)


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Juillet 2010)

shinkansen a dit:


> Combien pensez vous que cela puisse couter une carte mère? Je n en ai pas trouvé sur ebay.
> Je suis passé a la phase déssoudage...reste à trouver les condos.



trouve un emac avec tht hs , et ebay us


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2010)

Acheter un eMac aux us c'est pas rentable les frais de port coûteront surement plus chers que le prix de l'eMac.


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Acheter un eMac aux us c'est pas rentable les frais de port coûteront surement plus chers que le prix de l'eMac.



l emac hs en france 
la cm aux us


----------



## shinkansen (27 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement plus simple de trouver des 2200 (mais plus large) j ai trouve des 1800 sur une carte mere de pc. Niveau voltage je peux monter jusqu'à combien?
J espere sinon que c est bien ca le pb... je vous fais confiance.

Sinon mettre un dd 160 go a la place, puisque le patient est encore sur le billard...c est possible?

SA

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

Sinon, c est peut être une question idiote, mais sur mac os il n y pas de numéro de série a rentrer à l installation? comme sur pc.
Mac os est un logiciel libre? 

Je  recherche un os léopard que je pourrais installer sur pc, ca existe?si oui, ou?


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Juillet 2010)

Sinon mettre un dd 160 go a la place, puisque le patient est encore sur le billard...c est possible?


oui jusqu a 750G

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

Logitiel libre ,mais en achetant le dvd c est comme si on achetait la "cle"

Sur pc installer leo je sais que c est possible , mais c est assez penible a fonctionner d apres le net


----------



## daffyb (28 Juillet 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> c'est des 1800 uF 6.3 V, mais des 2200 uF 6.3 V font aussi bien l'affaire (et plus faciles à trouver)


Sur RadioSpares il y en a, donc ça ne doit tout de même pas être compliqué de trouver ça en vente au détail.
Sinon, je peux passer la commande si on me donne la référence exacte à prendre 
ça : série FC http://radiospares-fr.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0571965
ou ça : série FK http://radiospares-fr.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0571000

c'est dans les 5 euros HT les 5... ça devrait aller


----------



## shinkansen (28 Juillet 2010)

oui, sauf que la ou j' habite ( expatrié à la réunion) c est 4 a 5 EUROS le condo en 1800, et j en ai 13 à changer... si tu vois pourquoi je les récupère sur des cartes ....

Sinon quelqu'un un pourrait il me dire comment se procurer un os léopard installable sur pc?

cdlt


sa


----------



## daffyb (28 Juillet 2010)

shinkansen a dit:


> oui, sauf que la ou j' habite ( expatrié à la réunion) c est 4 a 5 EUROS le condo en 1800, et j en ai 13 à changer... si tu vois pourquoi je les récupère sur des cartes ....
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un un pourrait il me dire comment se procurer un os léopard installable sur pc?
> 
> ...


heu... la réunion, c'est la France  je pense que RadioSpares livre là bas (vu qu'ils livrent dans le monde). Sinon, en bon samaritain, je veux bien faire la commande, voir si c'est livré à la Réunion, et sinon, je fais suivre le colis, qui, dans une enveloppe à bulle passera en tarif lettre.
Si tu es intéressé, fait moi signe par MP avec la quantité, ton adresse postale, ton nom et ton mail. Je t'envoie une demande de virement paypal et à réception, je passe la commande de 10, 15, 20...50 condensateurs en liens dans mon précédent post.
C'est toi qui voit


----------

